# Unable to connect Airtel MO from PC



## PcEnthu (Jul 2, 2008)

I activated Airtel MO yesterday in my Samsung E450. The internet connection is working in the phone. But when I try to connect to internet from my PC through Bluetooth, the error "PPP Link control protocol was terminated" is displayed. I followed the instructions in the microsoft.com articles for this problem. But the same error is repeating. Is anyone experiencing this problem?


----------



## krazzy (Jul 2, 2008)

If there is a bluetooth icon in the system tray in the right, then right click on it, select Dial-up Networking and search for your phone. When your phone is detected click on it. Another dialog will open and ask you to enter the username, password and the number to dial. Leave the first two blank and put *99***# and press Enter. It'll connect automatically. 

In your phone select Access Point as airtelgprs.com.


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 2, 2008)

i also used 2 get same error few dayz back with my samsung E-490 "PPP Link control protocol was terminated" but the net works fine when i surf frm my phone,so i talked 2 Airtel CC & within 2


----------



## PcEnthu (Jul 2, 2008)

@Krazzy, Is there any difference between the operations that you have specified from the procedure that I followed:
1. Install Bluetooth drivers in system
2. Add the phone to the Bluetooth devices list and pair PC and phone using a passkey
3. Create a new DUN connection and dial from it.
Anyway I will try your method and get back.

Also, I have configured the GPRS settings in my phone as received from Airtel after activating MO. So I am sure that there is no problem with the MO configuration settings in the phone

@evewin89, I will talk to the CC and see if they can fix this prob.


----------



## subhransu123 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: problem to connect bsnl gprs from laptop in fedora 9*

i connect my laptop with the internet through nokia 6230i (bsnl postpaid gprs)in fedora9 environment but pppd is seeing unknown,for that any page is not seen


----------

